

iTunes, app store and iTunes connect experiencing problems - Jamie452
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/03/11/the-apple-app-store-is-having-problems-and-itunes-connect-is-down/

======
bottled_poe
What is the point of a status page if it doesn't display the status? Perhaps
they are evaluating the status of their systems internally. Just wow.

[http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/](http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/)

------
rdl
This matters a lot more to me due to Mac App Store now being down, with an
important security update pending, than the iTunes Store itself.

